# Does this beast exist?



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking for a commuter bike that can be fixed or single speed with a flip flop hub, accomodate wider 700c tires, and has fender eyelets. Without doing a custom from Gunnar for example, does this thing exist?


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Surly Crosscheck and Soma Doublecross might fit the bill.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Salsa Casseroll


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Most any old Raleigh, Old Schwinn voyagers, Miyatas, almost anything that falls into the old "sport-touring" category.

Soma smoothie, smoothie es, speedster, the aforementioned salsa casaroll, surly pacer, cross-check, long haul trucker...


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

My Kona Paddy Wagon has all that, too. I run 32mm Panaracers on it but can only fit 28mm with fenders.

Also:

Raleigh One-Way

Redline 925

And the others mentioned above. For really fat tires and fenders, you need a bike like the Cross Check which has canti brakes.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Aspen said:


> Looking for a commuter bike that can be fixed or single speed with a flip flop hub, accomodate wider 700c tires, and has fender eyelets. Without doing a custom from Gunnar for example, does this thing exist?


Flip Flop is a rear wheel only issue (assuming your spacing is standard). 

Eyelets is usually only a fork issue (unless your frame doesn't have mounts)

My schwinn is totally tricked out with all the things you want... too bad its not for sale. I'm married to that thing.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

even wider open with an ENO wheel


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

An old trek would work too, like the 80s sport tourers. I run 32x700 tires on my 84 Trek and I have a flip flop hub.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

At under $700 I've been looking at the Masi
http://www.masibikes.com<wbr>/cycles/speciale_commuter.php


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

YuriB said:


> At under $700 I've been looking at the Masi
> http://www.masibikes.com<wbr>/cycles/speciale_commuter.php


I saw one of these last week on the showroom floor. It's a very pretty bike- fairly well detailed, nice color, apparently it'll run 28s...

I still have a problem with them calling it a Masi, but heck, for that price, I could probably get over it.

They've also got a steel CX frame that'll run much bigger tires, but also has a full set of braze-ons for racks and fenders.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

If you wanna go cheap, Performance sells Se bikes. They are mostly known for BMX bikes, but have a small line of SSs. I bought a Lager, which is the middle of the 3. Comes with bullhorns, a flip flop (but it doesn't come with the fixed cog, so you'd need to get one), comes with 28s, and can handle 32s (28s with fenders), has eyelets front and back, and both brakes. It's a bit heavy, at 20 lbs, but smooth steel. It's dirt cheap. Especially this time of year. I think list is $420. I've been using one as my commuter since November, and am very happy with it.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> .... apparently it'll run 28s...


Apparently. It comes with 32s.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Apparently. It comes with 32s.


Sorry, that's what the guys at the bike shop told me. Didn't have my calipers with me to double check the shop guy's accuracy. But, if that tire was a 32, it was the skinniest 32 I've ever seen.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.irofixedgear.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=12


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Van Dessel Country Road Bob*

http://www.vandesselsports.com/crb.php?bike=9

Designed to be a winter training bike for serious riders as well as an all around commuter.

Everything you're looking for.

Headwind? What Headwind? (from a Van Dessel bumper sticker.)


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

The Redline 925 would do it... but I'd swap the bars on it... Does anyone actually flip a flip-flop hub more than twice? (Once to try the other and once to go back.)


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Most cross bikes fit the bill.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=5&itemid=424 

There is always that. Comes all brooks'd out too.....


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=5&itemid=424
> 
> There is always that. Comes all brooks'd out too.....


That's a very nice looking bike, if expensive at somewhere in the $1100-1800 range. I'll have to adjust my opinion of Raleigh USA, in a good way.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I think it's in the $700-800 range.

/woohoo 1000 posts.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> I think it's in the $700-800 range.


A much better bike in that range... I was going from the pricing key on their site.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> The Redline 925 would do it... but I'd swap the bars on it... Does anyone actually flip a flip-flop hub more than twice? (Once to try the other and once to go back.)


Now that is a good line.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

PdxMark said:


> The Redline 925 would do it... but I'd swap the bars on it... Does anyone actually flip a flip-flop hub more than twice? (Once to try the other and once to go back.)


Yeah... don't really miss the freewheel. Save your 15 bucks and lose the QR or Wrench depending on how you traveled at the time.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

bianchi san jose


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

The Soma's aren't a good choice, they have vertical drop outs...they're great frames, but not for single speed  

The Salsa Casseroll is a good choice as is the Surly Cross Check. Personally I think the Salsa builds out into a "prettier" bike...but the frameset is also a good chunk more than the Surly. You can get both bikes pre built. The Casseroll comes in both geared as well as single speed. I've only ever seen the Cross Check geared (at least from a pre-built up bike)

Jared


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Hippienflipflops said:


> bianchi san jose


Yup. Comes with a freewheel on a flipflop hub and 32mm tires right out of the box. Just add a fixed cog and fenders.


----------

